# Old Section New Body



## apple320 (Jun 15, 2009)

I won some of these sections last week and finally got onto them today.  I machined down a Lamy converter to fit into the section as it had a sack setup on it.  Next I threaded the section to M10 X .75.  I got this plastic in the other day so I gave it a shop and I think it turned out quite nice.  As well I have been playing around a bit with different shapes for the blind cap.

Hope you all like.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 15, 2009)

Show us a pic of it put together too.  Looks good from what I can see right now.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good. I like the blue blank. Another good looking pen Chris. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Together*

All put together

Chris


----------

